# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Αναιμία σε καναρίνι ! αλλά γιατί ;

## andromaxi

καλησπερα.ειμαι νεο μελος στην παρεα σας παρολαυτα διαβαζω πανω απο ενα χρονο καθημερινα τις εξελιξεις στις ασθενειες καναρινιων .εχω ενα καναρινι αρσενικο που τωρα ειναι τεσσαραμιση χρονων .το μαιο του 2016 αρρωστησε για πρωτη φορα στα τρια και κατι χρονια του .επι ενα χρονο συμβουλευτηκα και δεχθηκα βοηθεια απο πεντε διαφορετικους ειδικους πτηνιατρους .το καναρινι ζει χαρη στην βοηθεια που προσεφερε ο καθενας απο αυτους .η τελικη αιτια της μακροχρονιας ασθενειας του ανακαλυφθηκε τελικα απο εναν εκτο γιατρο και ηταν τα κοκκιδια .εως τοτε απλα γιατρευαμε δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις φαινεται .....ελαβε θεραπεια και και στην συνεχεια διαβαζοντας το φορουμ σας δοθηκε dufalac που ελυσε και τα τελευταια προβληματα που ειχαμε .το μονο θεμα πλεον τους τελευταιους μηνες που ειναι καλα χωρις θεραπειες ειναι η αναιμια .το πουλακι εχει πολυ χλωμο ραμφος ...καμια σχεση με το χρωμα του πριν αρρωστησει του εχω κανει τεσσερις κυκλους θεραπειας με ειδικο σκευασμα με ιχνοστοιχεια και σιδηρο για πουλια .και οαιρνει και βιταμινες β σε σκονη στην τροφη .οταν σταματαει η παροχη του σκευασματος εικοσι μερες μετα το πουλι γινεται παλι χλωμο ..θα μου ηταν πολυτιμη οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη σας .ευχαριστω .

----------


## Ariaa

Τρωει κανονικα; Ολη την τεοφη ή επιλεγει τους σπορους του;

----------


## andromaxi

Καλησπερα.τρωει σχεδον ολους τους σπορους .συσκευασμενη τροφη παντα και εξτρα σπορους υγειας.εχει καποιες προτιμησεις (λιναρι κ καναβουρι)...τα τρωει πρωτα παντα αλλα μετα τρωει και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρομαχη συνηθως δεν συνηθιζω να κριτικαρω επιστημονες , εκτος αν βλεπω κατι που εξοφλαλμα δειχνει λαθος κινησεις 

ειτε οποιος διεγνωσε κοκκιδια σου λεει ψεματα (αν και λες οτι μετα απο αυτη τη διαγνωση ειδες βελτιωση ) ειτε ολοι οι αλλοι πτηνιατροι εξεταζανε το πουλι διχως να κανουν τη στοιχειωδη σοβαρη και ευκολη εξεταση της ιδιας μερας και ιδιας στιγμης της επισκεψης στο ιατρειο ... εξεταση κουτσουλιας στο μικροσκοπιο .Τα μικροβια θελουν καλλιεργεια για να διαγνωσθουν με σιγουρια .Τα κοκκιδια οταν ειναι σε πληθυσμο που δημιουργει προβλημα , φαινονται στο μικροσκοπιο σε κουτσουλια του πουλιου και ειναι μια εξεταση που θα επρεπε ο δευτερος τουλαχιστον γιατρος και οι μετα απο αυτον να ειχε κανει , αφου ειδε οτι το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε με ενα απλο αντιβιοτικο που ισως ειχε δωσει ο πρωτος

το duphalac βοηθα σε περιπτωση δυσκοιλιοτητας  (απο αιτια διατροφικα ή εμποδιου πχ στα εντερα ) και σε περιπτωση ηπατικης εγκεφαλοπαθειας 


Βαλε φωτο να δουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα (να φαινεται ολη η κοιλια μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα και αν γινεται και το κοκκαλο του θωρακα ψηλοτερα )

Βαλε να δουμε αυτο που λες στο ραμφος .Το ραμφος συχνα χανει ή εμφανιζει σημαδια μελανινης καθως μεγαλωνει το πουλακι και δεν ειναι κατι κακο αλλα φυσιολογικο . Ομως το μελανιασμα συνηθως δειχνει σοβαρη τοξικωση αλλα εσυ μαλλον δεν περιγραφεις κατι τετοιο

η αναιμια πως διαγνωστηκε; φοβαμαι αυτη την αναφορα σου για χορηγηση σιδηρου ... ο σιδηρος οταν δινεται σε συμπληρωμα χωρις να υπαρχει προβλημα ή σε τροφη με αυξημενη ποσοτητα σε αυτον , μπορει να δημιουργησει τοξικωσεις συσσωρευτικα στα πουλια

----------


## andromaxi

Οι πρωτοι γιατροι διναι ολοι αντιβιωση .ο τελευταιος εκανε πολλες παρασιτολογικες και τα βρηκε στο μικροσκοπιο τα κοκκιδια σε αντιθεση με τους αλλους που δεν καναν εξεταση κουτσουλιας .μετα την θεραπεια για κοκκιδια πηρε dufalac γιατι ειχε δυσκοιλιοτητα .μετα απο πεντε μερες ομως του περασε και αυτη .και απο τοτε πανε εξι μηνες τωρα δεν ξαναπαρουσιασε συμοτωματα αοο το γαστρεντερικο  (σηκωνε το ποδι.εκλεινε ματια .πολυ δυσκοιλιοτητα .λιγη τροφη .αδειες κουτσουλιες αλλοτε διαρροια ).εχω επαναλαβει παρασιτολογικες και δεν βρισκονται κοκκιδια πλεον .το συμπληρωμα εχει και σιδηρο  ειναι για πουλια .το ραμφος δεν ειναι μπλε .ασπρο ειναι σχεδον .θα βαλω φωτο αυριο που θα κοψουμε και νυχια .σας ευχαριστω .

----------


## jk21

αρα οι πρωτοι μπορει σωστα να δινανε την αντιβιωση αλλα σιγουρα δεν κανανε σωστα να μην κανουν στοιχειωδη εξεταση κουτσουλιας στο μικροσκοπιο 

Περιμενω τις φωτο και οποτε εχεις χρονο , γραψε μου ολες τις αγωγες (φαρμακα , αριθμο ημερων , δοσολογιες μονο αν θυμασαι )

----------


## andromaxi

Τα εχω ολα γραμμενα σε ατζεντα .εγω θα σας τα γραψω αναλυτικα αλλα ειναι παρα πολλα και φοβαμαι θα σας κουρασω .περιληπτικα πηρε aviomycine δυο τρεις φορες συνεχομενα βελτιωθηκε ελαχιστα .μετα για ακαρεα pulmosan  εννοειται δεν εγινε τιποτα απολυτως!!!!  Μετα flagyl για δυο κυκλου πολλων ημερων .οσο επαιρνε αυτο ηταν καλα .μολις το εκοβα σε δυο μερες παλι τα ιδια .χαλια μαυρα .μετα baytril δεν εγινε τιποτα καμια βελτιωση .μην σας πω χειροτερεψε κιολας και το σταματησα .μετα εδινα μονη αυτη τη φορα flagyl ψαχνοντας παλι γιατρο αλλο και το εδινα γιατι του περναγαν τα συμπτωματα και ετρωγε και πηγαινε τουαλετα χωρις να υποφερει .μεχρι που εγιναν οι παρασιτολογικες απο το γιατρο και πηρε baycox δυο κυκλους .μετα dyfalac και εγινε καλα .ενδιαμεσα εδινα εγω βιταμινες ηλεκτρολυτες αλοη αγκαθι μαριας και οτι μηλοξυδο .πρκσπαθοντας να εξισορροπω τα πιθανα προβληματα απο τα τοσα φαρμακα .θα σας τα ξαναγραψω και με ημερες και δοσολογιες αυριο .η μονη θεραπεια παντως που απεδωσε ηταν για τα κοκκιδια .

----------


## jk21

δεν με κουραζει κανενας που προσπαθει το καλυτερο για τα πουλια του και αυτο το προσπαθει μεσα απ ενα χωρο που η εμπειρια του μενει , για ολους τους αλλους που ισως την χρειαστουν στο μελλον 

Σε περιμενω αυριο Ανδρομαχη και ελπιζω να βγαλουμε ακρη 

θα ηθελα δοσολογια που πηρε baycox 100 % (αλλα και τις αλλες αν γινεται ) και ποσες μερες ηταν η καθε αγωγη σε αυτο το φαρμακο 


και τι φαρμακα εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη σπιτι που δεν εχουν ληξει

----------


## andromaxi

Ετοιμαστειτε αυριο ερχονται κατεβατα απο αγωγες και φαρμακα !!!!θα τα εγραφα τωρα αλλα γινινται συνεχεια διακοπες ρευματος και χανω τη συνδεση μου .καλοβραδυ .ευχαριστω. α να μην ξεχασω να ρωτησ ω τις δοσολογιες να τις γραψω κανονικα να φαινονται ???γιατι συνηθως δεν θελετε να αναφερονται δοσολογιες φαρμακων και δικιο εχετε  .

----------


## ndlns

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, ο Δημήτρης δεν θέλει να φαίνεται η δοσολογία όταν πρόκειται για ανθρώπινο σκεύασμα που δίνεται στα πουλιά. Στα κτηνιατρικά είναι οκ. Καλύτερα βέβαια να το ξεκαθαρίσει ο ίδιος. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οπως τα λεει ο Νικος  . Τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα δοσολογιες ανθρωπινων φαρμακων που τυχαινει να δωσω σε μελη με πμ . Οταν αυτες ειναι απο πτηνιατρους προς μελη μας  , αρα εγκριτες ( αλλα αποκλειστικα για την περιπτωση που εξετασανε , αφου αυτες ποικιλουν για ενα φαρμακο αναλογα τη βαρυτητα ενος προβληματος , το ειδος του παθογονου οργανισμου και το ειδος του πτηνου και δεν ειναι παντα οι ιδιες )  τοτε προσωπικα παντα θελω να τις μαθαινω εστω με πμ , ειναι ομως στην ευχαιρια του μελους να τις αναφερει δημοσια ή οχι , αφου ειναι πληροφορια που δεν απαγορευεται απο καποιο κανονα και οχι δοσμενη απο μενα για να ζητω να μην αναφερεται . Απλα το καθε μελος καλα ειναι να ξερει οτι ο οποιοσδηποτε επισκεπτης (με δικια του ευθυνη ....  ) συχνα κανει και κακη λαθος χρηση .

----------


## andromaxi

Καλημερα.ξεκιναμε....απο τελος μαιου 2016 εως αρχες σεπτεμβρη πηρε aviomicine τρεις φορες στη δοσολογια που ελεγε πανω το κουτακι και για επτα μερες σε καθε χορηγηση .αρχες σεπτεμβρη αλλαγη γιατρου pulmosan σταγονα στο σβερκο επαναληψη στις 15του μηνος καμια αλλαγη στην κατασταση του πουλιου (σηκωμενο ποδι δυσκοιλιοτητα μισοκλειστα ματια ανακουφιση μετα την κουτσουλια ανορεψια καρινιασμα αλλα τραγουδαγε οσο μπορουσε ).αλλγη γιατρου .31σεπτ εως 9 οκτωβ flagyl και προβιοτικο σκονη στην τροφη .(μια καψουλα φλατζιλ  των 500 σε 10ml ν ερο ζεστο στους 38βαθμους .απο αυτο παιρνω 0.2 και τα βαζω σε ποτιστρα των 100μλ).μετα αγκαθι μαριας υγρο μια σταγονα σε εκατο μλ.13οκτωμβ ξανα φλατζιλ.εως 23 .μετα μηλοξυδο αγκαθι και προβιοτικο .16δεκεμβ baytril 1.5ml στην ποτιστρα εως 30 δεκεμβ.μαυρες κουτσουλιες κακοκεφια χειροτερευει το διακοπτω.παλι αγκαθι μηλοξ προβ.9 ιανουαρ με δικη μου αποφαση ενω αναζητω νεο γιατρο φλατζιλ ιδια δοση εως 16ιαν .οσο το επαιρνε κατεβαζε το ποδι ετρωγε και βελτιωνοταν πολυ .μολις διακοπει σε δυο μερες ιδια κατασταση .νεος γιατρος ξεκιναμε κοπρανολογ και παρασιτολογ και τελικα βρισκονται κοκκιδια .σε πανω απο ενα δειγματα διαφορετικων ημερων .31 ιανουαρ baycox δοση 0.25 εως 0.3 οτι πιανει η συριγγα ανα εκατο μλ στην ποτιστρα .

----------


## andromaxi

Βελτιωση απο την τριτη μερα .θεραπεια πεντε ημερες .μετα πεντε μερες πολυβιτ και προβιοτ και ξανα πεντε μερες θερα baycox ιδια δοση .μαυρες κουτσουλιες κοπρανολογ ερυθρα λιγα αιμοσφαιρια .αρα μικρη αιμοραγια .πεντε μερες κενο κονακιο 3σταγονες στην ποτιστρα και προβιοτικο  και αγκαθι .22 φεβρ τριτος κυκλος baycox ιδια δοση καθολου αιμα στις κουτσουλιες .καθαρη παρασιτολογικη .duphalac για εξι μερες λογο δυσκοιλιοτητας 3σταγ στην ποτιστρα παλι .απο εκει και οερα κανενα συμπτωμα .επαναληψη εξετασεων συχνα ολα καλα .εισαγωγη σπορου foniopady στην διατροφη.προβιοτικο αλοη αλλοτε βιταμινες αλλοτε μηλοξυδο.σκευασμα ριγανελειου μια φορα τη βδομαδα προληπτικα .

----------


## andromaxi

Τοτε πια παρατηρω οτι το ραμφος εχει γινει κατασπρο .καθολου ροζ πια .κςι το πουλι ειναι αρνητικο με το μπανιο σα να κρυωνει λιγο .σκεφτομαστε αναιμια απο την καταστροφη στις λαχνες απο κοκκιδια και απο παλιες αιμοραγιες .κοπρανολογικες συνεχομενες δεν βρεθηκε αιμα ευτυχως .οποτε σκευασμα ελληνικης εταιριας για οουλια με ιχνιστοιχεια.απο 20ιουνιου εως 28 γινεται πιο ροζ το ραμφος .παλι ασπρο .20 ιουλιου ιδια θεραπ οκτω μερες .παλι ροζ .πεντε αυγουστου εως σημερα ιδια θεραπ .εχει γινει παλι ροζ .

----------


## andromaxi

Δευτερο ενδεχομενο που ανεφερε ο γιατρος αιμοραγια .γινονται εξετασεις εν εχει αιμα ευτυχως .τριτο απλαστικη αναιμια δεν παραγει ο μυελος νεα αιμοσφαιρια ????εκει τι κανουμε???πως ξεχωριζουμε αλλωστε πιο ειδος αναιμιας εχει????παντως στομα καθαρο παντα χωρις κιτρινα και ασπρα .γλωσσα ροζ ροζ και ομορφουλα .....θα βαλω και φωτο αργοτερα που θα κανουμε πεντικιουρ .καλημερα .συγνωμη για τα τεραστια μηνυματα .χιλια συγνωμη .

----------


## andromaxi

Μολις εγινε καλα και περασαν τα συμπτωματα ολα περασε και μια βαρια εκτος εποχης πτερορροια αλλα εβγαλε πολυ ωραια και γυαλιστερα νεα πουπουλακια και τα περιποιειται συνεχως κατι που παλια ειχε παραμελησει αρκετα .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

(.τριτο απλαστικη αναιμια δεν παραγει ο μυελος νεα αιμοσφαιρια ????εκει τι κανουμε???πως ξεχωριζουμε αλλωστε πιο ειδος αναιμιας εχει???? )

Η αιμοπεταλια ,για αυτο αλλοτε παρουσιαζει αιμα στα κοπρανα και αλλοτε οχι.
Αν ο γιατρος σου αποκλειει την ερυθροπενια να προσανατολιστεις στο ποσοστο αιμοπεταλιων στο αιμα.

Καλο θα ηταν να ειχαμε και μια φωτογραφια της κοιλιας του πουλιου.

υ/γ συγχαρητηρια για την αγαπη την υπομονη και επιμονη σου για την υποστηριξη της ζωης στο πουλακι,
εμας μας κανεις σοφοτερους .

----------


## jk21

Περιμενω εικονες .

 Η αγωγη με baycox εγινε κανονικα και υποθετω αν υπηρχαν κοκκιδια , λογικο ειναι να εχουν αντιμετωπιστει 

Ειτε γιατι βλεπω δυο διαφορετικους γιατρους να ψαχνονται με flagyl ειτε γιατι βλεπω αιμοραγιες στα κοπρανα (μαυρα )  ισως υπαρχει κατι σε αναεροβιο περιβαλλον (μικροβιο ; ) που θελανε να χτυπησουν ( ή μια τριχομοναδα οχι του στοματος αλλα του εντερου )  ή (φοβαμαι ) καποιος ογκος που αιμοραγει και ποτε ποτε επιμολυνεται ..... 


η αγωγη με επιμονη στην ιδια αντιβιωση απο τον πρωτο γιατρο οταν δεν δειχνει να λυνει το προβλημα (μια αντιβιωση που δεν γραφει καν ποσα mg εχει απο καθε ουσια )  μενει απλα ασχολιαστη ....  μπορει να καταλαβαινε πραγματα που εγω δεν μπορω ... γιατρος ειναι ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Υπερσπληνισμο η διογκωση του ηπατος Δημητρη.

Η το ηπαρ δεν βοηθα στην παραγωγη αιμοπεταλιων,η ο διογκωμενος σπληνας καταστρεφει περισσοτερα αιμοπεταλια απο οσα πρεπει.

----------


## jk21

Τωρα ειδα το προηγουμενο ποστ σου Νικο γιατι πριν ειχα ανοιξει νωριτερα το θεμα να το διαβασω και το διαβασα αργοτερα 

Ολα πιθανα .Ακομα και για τα ερυθρα λογω απλαστικης αναιμιας απο οτι καταλαβα υποθεση κανει ο γιατρος . Θα δουμε τις εικονες και βλεπουμε ... αν και πολλα πραγματα η << εμπειρη >> επιστημη τα βλεπει φυσικα καλυτερα απο εμας .Αρκει βεβαια να ειναι << εμπειρη >> . Εμεις μονο εξωτερικα συμπτωματα μπορουμε να ξεχωρισουμε .Το λευκο ραμφος θα ηθελα να δω το εννοει η κοπελα ... απλα εχει μειωθει η μελανινη και ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο ή απλα φαινεται λευκο ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και αλλη μια ερωτηση προς την ανδρομαχη 
εαν εκανε αυγα απο τοτε , και τι αγωγη επαιρνε την εκαστοτε περιοδο που εκανε αυγα;

----------


## andromaxi

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και τα καλα σας λογια .ειναι αρσενικο το καναρινι οποτε αυγα δεν ειχαμε ποτε ......αν και με τοσα που εχει παθει αυτο το πουλακι δεν θα με ξαφνιαζε να βρω και κανα αυγο καμια μερα .......ελπιζω να μην το παθω και αυτο .....

----------


## andromaxi

Καλησπερα .εβγαλα φωτο αλλα μονη μου και δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικες .θα τις βαλω τωρα και θα ξαναβγαλω αυριο με καποιον αλλο μαζι.το ραμφος του ακρη ακρη ειναι τελειως χλωμο προς τα μεσα γινεται λιγο ροζ.ροζ ειναι τωρα ομως που παιρνει τα ιχνοστοιχεια και τελειωνει η θεραπεια .οταν θα περασουν εικοσι μερες θα γινει ολο τελειως χλωμο οπως ειναι τωρα μπροστα μπροστα εκει που ανοιγει το στομα και δαγκωνει .κιτρινο διαφανο χλωμο να το πω????

----------


## jk21

μουσκεψε  τα δαχτυλα για να παραμερισεις τα πουπουλα στην κοιλια .Μετα θα φαινεται ευκολα

----------


## andromaxi

Θα βαλω και δυο με την κοιλια .εχει ακομα καρινα απο οτι ειδα παρολαυτα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονη οπως ηταν παλια .κατω απο την καρινα η κοιλια ειναι κιτρινη και μαλακια πολυ και πλαδαρη και δεν ενιωσα τιποτα να ειναι πρησμενο ειτε σκληρο .ειναι πολυ πολυ μαλακη σαν να εχει μονο νερακι μεσα και βυθιζεται ευκολα αν την πιεσω λιγο .καφε χρωμα λιγο κατω απο την κοιλια κοντα στην αμαρα πια αλλα νομιζω ηταν η κουτσουλια που βγηκε μολις τον αφησα.δεν ειναι καλες οι φωτι ξερω αν ομως εχετε να παρατηρησετε κατι θα ηθελα να το ακουσω .ευχαριστω.

----------


## andromaxi

Ναι τα μουσκεψα αλλα μονη να κραταω και τον ανταρτη να βγαζω και φωτο .....δυσκολο αποδειχθηκε ....θα βαλω τις σημερινες φωτογρα φιες τωρα που θα ερθει.η αδερφη μου να τις ανεβασει .

----------


## andromaxi



----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει ενα συνηθισμενο ραμφος . δεν βλεπω προβλημα 


εχω υποψια λιπους στην κοιλια του αλλα δεν φαινεται καλα 



στο στηθος παντως δειχνει να ειναι αδυνατο ....


φοβηθηκες να μουσκεψεις αρκετα τα πουπουλα με υγρα χερια ... μην φοβηθεις αυριο


θελω κατι τετοιο και ισως ακομα πιο παραμερισμενα χαμηλα αν γινεται 


Θελω επισης να μου περιγραψεις την καθημερινοτητα του πουλιου , που σε κανει να ανησυχεις οτι ειναι ακομα αρρωστο και να δουμε κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι απορροφητικο κουζινας 

Επισης τι το ταιζεις (εικονα αν γινεται μιγματος σπορων αν δεν ειναι συγκεκριμενο επωνυμο , αν δινεις χορταρικα , αυγο ή κατι αλλο ) και σε τι ποσοτητες 


Αν το πουλακι κινειται κανονικα και δεν ειναι με ανορθωμενο το πτερωμα , αρχισε απο σημερα να εισαι αισιοδοξη οτι τζαμπα στενοχωριεσαι

----------


## andromaxi

Αχ δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο χαιρομαι .εγω μονο για το ραμφος ανησυχουσα γιατι το εβλεπα πολυ ...αχρωμο.... .κατα τα αλλ.πιστευω πως ειναι πλεον καλα .βεβαια εχει καρινα απο οτι ειδα σημερα και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.....τρωει σπορους συσκευασμενους παντα, γνωστης εταιριας χωρις μπισκοτα .αυγο δεν τρωει καμια αυγοτροφη ουτε βραστο .οποτε του εχω παρει αυγο σκονη για πουλια και το ανακατευω με τα σπορια σε μια αυγουλιερα και αφου κανει λιγα ...μουτρα ....τελικα το τρωει ....απο λαχανικα φρεσκο αγγουρι βιολογικο. Καροτο βιολογικο και καρπουζι τωρα το καλοκαιρι .μονο αυτα θελει .ειναι κεφατος κινητικος τραγουδαει σαν τρελλος μολονοτι εχει πτερορροια οπως καθε χρονο .η φωνη του εχει αλλαξει καπως τωρα αλλα μετα την πτερορφοια πιστευω θα καθαρισει παλι τελειως .

----------


## andromaxi

Ισως αδυνατησε παλι γιατι λογο καυσωνα δεν τρωει οπως πριν .χει πολλες μερες καυσωνα φετος.κανει περιπου δωδεκα κουτσουλιες την ωρα ......οποτε τρεφεται κανονικα ειτε επρεπε να ειναι περισσοτερες?οι κουτσουλιες ειναι ενταξει πιστευω θαα βαλω φωτο αυριο αλλα νομιζω οτι μετα απο τοσο καιρο καπως εχω μαθει να τις τσεκαρω .

----------


## andromaxi

Επιτρεπεται να γραψω την μαρκα της τροφης?δυο του δινω διαφορετικες .λιπος ειναι το κιτρινο στην κοξλια νομιζω .αν ειναι αυτο τοτε εχει οντως .ολη η κοιλια ειναι κιτρινη .πως γινεται να εχει καρινα και ταυτοχρονα λιπος στην κοιλια ??κανω καποιο λαθος στην διατροφη προφανως .ευχαριστω και παλι .να ειστε καλα .θα σας βαλω παλι φωτογραφιες αυριο .

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε να του δωσεις και γλυστριδα αυτο τον καιρο .Ακομα και καθε μερα αν την θελει 

με προβληματιζει το να εχει και καρινα και λιπος αλλα θελω να τον ξαναδουμε αυριο πιο καθαρα 

δες αν εχει λιπος και στο λαιμο

αναφερεις ελευθερα *σαφεστατα* τη μαρκα , μονο εταιριες λιανικης πωλησης δεν επιτρεπονται απο τους κανονες 

για αυγο , αυγοτροφες κλπ θα τα δουμε στην πορεια 


Αυγο σκονη να δινεις μονο προοριζομενο για ανθρωπους ... δεν εμπιστευομαι αυγο αφυδατωμενο για μη ανθρωπινη καταναλωση 

οχι ομως ανακατεμα με σπορους , ειδικα αν προσθετεις υγρασια στο τελικο παρασκευασμα . αυτα ομως θα τα πουμε στην πορεια

----------


## andromaxi

Δινω αυγο σκονη που ειναι και για ανθρωπους .δεν βαζω υγρασια απλα πασπαλιζω μια κουταλια νεα σπορια και τα βαζω στην αυγουλιερα το πρωι.δεν.προσθετω τιποτα αλλο .ειναι περιεργος πολλα πραγματα δεν τα τρωει πχ μηλο μπανανα φραουλα.....ουτε καν .....η τροφη ειναι η μια vitakraft με μηλο και αποξηραμενα πρασινα χορτα για τα οποια τρελλαινεται και η δευτερη ειναι manitoba με νεκταρ οπως λεει και αν δεν βρω αυτη παιρνω; vadigram απλη χωρις μπισκοτο .απο ολες διαλεγει κυριως καναβουρι και λιναροσπορο μετα βρωμη και νιζερ και τη γυρη τρωει .παντα εχει απο δυο τροφες επιλογη μια σε καθε ταιστρα και μια αυγουλιερα που βαζω μια κουταλια σουπας σπορια την ημερα με αυγο (3 φορες τη βδομαδα).λαχανικα δυο με τρις φορες αναλογα αν θα βρω βιολογικα και φρεσκα .....ολα χαλια ειναι φετος ...

----------


## andromaxi

Εχω διαβασει και στη σελιδα σας για αυγοτροφες προσπαθησα αλλα ο τυπος δεν τα τρωει με τιποτ ....ουτε του εμποριου με μελι δεν εφαγε ....απο τα αρθρα σας αρχισα να χρησιμοποιω το αγκαθι μαριας και την αλοη και το μηλοξυδο .εχω ριξει πολυ διαβασμα απο οταν αρρωστησε ο μικρος καθε βραδυ μελετη για να βρω μια ακρη ......αλλα ειναι παραξενος λιγο .πχ η αλοη που ειναι πικρη του αρεσει πολυ επισις του αρεσε και το φλατζιλ που εχει χαλια γευση και πινει πολυ και τι μηλοξυδο ....τρελλαινεται ....προτιμα τα κοκτειλ απι το σκετο νερακι του θεου  ....

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον θα αντικρυσουμε ενα χαρουμενο παχουλο πουλακι αυριο ... αν δεν με μπερδευε εκεινη η υποψια καρινας 

εμενα τα << nectar >> και τα διαφορα αποξηραμενα στις τροφες δεν μου αρεσουν 

Ενα μιγμα χωρις ρουπσεν και μπισκοτα αρκει και το vadigran ισως ειναι ενα απο αυτα αλλα πες μου ποιο vadigran συγκεκριμενα 

ποιες συνταγες εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις;  για να δω ποια δεν ταιριαζει με αυτες να δοκιμασεις , οταν θα δουμε σε τι κατασταση ειναι πρωτα και αν χρειαζεται διαιτα ή κατι αλλο

----------


## andromaxi

Κλαησπερα.νεες φωτογραφιες και τελειες δεν της λεω .....καως καλυτερες απο χθες παντως ειναι ....τρεμουν τα χερια μου και δεν μπορω αγχονομαι και το πουλι ωρες ωρες κανει πως πεθανε ριχνει το κεφαλι πισω και αφηνετε και φρικαρω .......συγνωμη ...οτι μπορεσα .εχει λιγη καρινα και λιπος στην κοιλια .καφε ελαχιστο κατω κατω στα γεννητικα οργανα κ στην αμαρα ακριβως διπλα κουτσουλια μου φαινεται ειναι .το μονο που ειδα ειναι μια μικρη κοκκινιλα δεξια κοιτοντας τη φωτο .....δεν ξερω αν ειναι καποιο οργανο ειτε αν χτυπησε λιγο ετσι που χτυπιοταν σημερα σαν τρελος ......χειροτερα απο χθες......παντως η κοκκινιλα μετακινειται μαζι με το δερμα δηλαδη δεν φαινεται να ειναι κατι απο κατω ...εξωτερικη νομιζω ειναι ...βοηθηστε με εσεις παρακαλω .

----------


## andromaxi

http://imgur.com/a/8lJCo

----------


## andromaxi

Ητροφη η vadigram ειναι οι four seasons τεσσερις εποχες .η πιο απλη .η manitoba ειναι η συσκευασμενη ενος κιλου με κια .η μοναδικη ενος κιλου που βγαζει η εταιρεια .της vitakraft θα σας βαλω φωτο γιατι δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στο internet αυτη .μονο ενα καταστημα την εχει και απο εκει την παιρνω κ τη προτιμα απο τις αλλες  τις αλλες. Αυγοτροφη δεν θελει αυτες που μοιαζουν με πατε κ ειναι υγρες κ μαλακες.δεν μπορει την αισθηση στο ραμφος του ....τρελλαινεται στο καθαρισμα κ δεν ξαναδοκιμαζει ...θελει καποια που να μοιαζει με ξηρη αυγοτροφη χωρις υγρασια καθολου.......οπως το αφυδατωμενο αυγο ....οχι οτι το θελει αλλα μας κανει τη χαρη να φαει ....

----------


## jk21

Οχι σοβαρη καρινα  .Κοιλια καθαρη που δεν εχει σχεση και υποψια κοκκδιων  (τωρα τουλαχιστον )  .Λιπος εχει , οχι ομως παχυ στρωμα και με δεδομενο οτι θα περασει πτεροροια , με στοιχειωδη προσοχη δεν μας πειραζει να εχει λιγο λιπακι τωρα , αρκει στη συντηρηση να συγκρατηθει το φθινοπωρο και να μη γινει υπερβαρο 


η 4 seasons οχι αποδεκτη απο μενα τουλαχιστον (εχει και ελαιοκραμβρη και γογγυλοσπορο , δηλαδη rape seed και ρουψεν )   *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*να δουμε σε φωτο αν γινεται την vitacraft 


δοκιμασε σε 100 γρ τριμμενης φρυγανιας  ή αλευρι χωριατικο  (σκληρου σιτου )   , που θα εχεις ριξει και μισο κουταλι ασπραδι σε σκονη  να τριψεις με διακοπτομενες κινησεις στο μουλτι ενα καλα βρασμενο αυγο (για 15 λεπτα ) αρχικα τον κροκο και μετα λιγο λιγο το ασπραδι (τοσο ασπραδι ωστε να μην υγρανθει πολυ η αυγοτροφη ) . Επισης αν τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο , εχει καλως .Αν οχι τριψε αρχικα στη φρυγανια σχεδον μισο κουταλι σουπιοκοκκαλο με τον τριφτη και αν ξερεις οτι του αρεσει και λιγη ριγανη 

Αν η αυγοτροφη γινει αποδεκτη  , βαλτη σε ενα μπωλ στην καταψυξη και με ενα κουταλι παιρνε οσο θες και ξεπαγωνε οποτε δινεις . Βγαινει ευκολα

----------


## andromaxi

Η μικρη κοκκινιλα δεξια???ευχαριστω .μπορειτε να μου προτινετε εσεις καποια τροφη να την αλλαξω????

----------


## andromaxi

Ευχαριστω για την συνταγη θα την κανω .σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν τρωει αλλα τρωει πετρες ασβεστιου .εχουμε δυο ειδη και τις τιμα και τις δυο .κ τρωει κ παιζει πολυ με αυτες .θα βαλω την τροφη φωτο και κουτσουλιες φωτο .παντως απο χθες στις τρισι μισι εως σημερα πεντε μιση έκανε  80κουτσουλιες .....νομιζω τρωει πολυ η χοντρουλης ....

----------


## andromaxi

Ααα κοιταξα και στο λαιμο δεν εχει λιπος εκει ....δεν υπαρχει κιτρινο ....ειναι κανονικος     ......θα βαλω και ριγανη γιατι του αρεσει  ......σημερα χανει πολλα πουπουλα και φτερα πτησης ειναι φουλ σε πτερορροια .να σας ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο που μου κανει εντυπωση .διαβαζω ολους που δινουν μπανιερα τις μερες του καυσωνα στα πουλια κ αυτα κανουν πολλα μπανια ....εμεναο δικκς μου οταν εχει πολυ ζεστη δεν κανει μπανιο με τιποτα ...αντιθετα το χειμωνα κ πολυ κρυο να εχει αυτος κανει μπανιο αν του βαλω ...γιατι ειναι τοσο αντιθετο αυτο το καναρινι???

----------


## jk21

Οταν εχει απλα ζεστη , τα πουλια συνηθως κανουν μπανιο .Οταν εχει καυσωνα , πανω απο 39 με 40 , τα πουλια δεν μπαινουν στην μπανιερα αλλα καθονται με ανοιχτα φτερα απ πανω και δροσιζονται 

Μην στενοχωριεσαι ξερει τι κανει .Αν εστω καποια στιγμη κανει μπανιο , τοτε κανει οποτε το εχει αναγκη  .Να του βαζεις και θα μπει οποτε θελει 

Παρε γλυστριδα απο λαικη ή και αν εχεις σε γλαστρες ή κηπο και δινε κλαρακι να φαει οσο θελει ακομα και καθε μερα οσο υπαρχει στη φυση

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> .παντως απο χθες στις τρισι μισι εως σημερα πεντε μιση έκανε  80κουτσουλιες .....νομιζω τρωει πολυ η χοντρουλης ....


Δεν κανει κατακρατηση υγρων ενω θα επρεπε για να υπαρχει χρονος να μεταβολιστουν σωστα ολες οι βιταμινες. 


Το αλάτι στη διατροφή διευκολύνει την πέψη, ανοίγει την όρεξη, συντελεί στην έκκριση των γαστρικών υγρών και είναι κύρια πηγή του HCl που εκκρίνεται στο στομάχι, έτσι εμποδίζει ανεπιθύμητες ζυμώσεις στο στομάχι και στα έντερα, αποτρέπει τη δυσκοιλιότητα και βοηθάει στον μεταβολισμό των τροφών που περιέχουν πρωτεΐνες. Είναι, επίσης, ωφέλιμο σε ορισμένες παθολογικές καταστάσεις, γιατί εμποδίζει τις εσωτερικές αιμορραγίες, δρα σαν καθαρτικό κ.λπ. Το αλάτι συντελεί στην αύξηση του αριθμού των ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων και τα βοηθά να προσλαμβάνουν ευκολότερα το οξυγόνο, προσδίδοντας έτσι στο αίμα λαμπρότερο χρώμα.

HCl = υδροχλωρικο οξυ

http://195.134.76.37/chemicals/chem_NaCl.htm

----------


## andromaxi

Οποτε μου προτινετε να αλατιζω ελαχιστα την τροφη???να βαλω ηλεκτολυτες που εχουν νατριο ??τι θα μπορουσα να κανω?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Οποτε μου προτινετε να αλατιζω ελαχιστα την τροφη???να βαλω ηλεκτολυτες που εχουν νατριο ??τι θα μπορουσα να κανω?


Στην ρουτινα μου εφαρμοζοντας φυσικη διατροφη στα πλαισια του εφικτου χρησιμοποιω αλατι για τους πιο πανω λογους,
τηρωντας το μετρο,νομιζω οτι ελαχιστο αλατι σε ενα βραστο αυγο το 1/10 της ποσοτητος που θα αρκουσε αν ετρωγες εσυ το αυγο δεν θα εβλαπτε,βεβαια το αποτελεσμα ειναι σε σχεση δοσης αποδοσης σε βαθος χρονου αντιληπτο,απο την γενικη εμφανηση του πουλιου ,και την συμβολη στην μειωση των προβληματων του.

----------


## jk21

Μεχρι να δω κουτσουλιες του πουλιου , δεν θα ηθελα να εχω θεση για το θεμα των υγρων .Θα ηθελα επισης ενα βιντεακι λιγων δευτερολεπτων να δουμε την συμπεριφορα του 


Να πω απλα , οταν αν τα πουλακια τρωνε χορταρικα επαρκως , δεν εχουν αναγκη εξτρα ηλεκτρολυτων παρα μονο σε εκτακτες καταστασεις

----------


## andromaxi

http://imgur.com/a/WT8pD

----------


## andromaxi

Τα υγρα της κουτσουλιας δεν ειναι τοσο κιτρινα οσο φαινονται .βελτιωσε λιγο τη φωτο η αδερφη μου και αλλαξε η φωτεινοτητα και τωρα τα ειδα πολυ κιτρινα .συγνωμη .ειναι παλιο το κινητο μου και δεν βγαζει καλες φωτο .αν ειναι να τις ξαναβαλω απειραχτες αργοτερα .

----------


## jk21

Κουτσουλια που δεν με πολυαρεσει  (αλλα τα υγρα μαλλον οφειλονται σε καποια απο τις τροφες που εχει ειτε το λεγομενο nectar η manitoba (μπισκοτο... << νεκταρ >>  θα το λεγα εγω )  ειτε οτι εχει η vitacraft που και αυτη δεν εχει μονο σπορους  . Αλλα δεν ειναι διαρροια και δεν βλεπω υγρα πολλα στο χαρτι κουζινας  . Βλεπω ομως ενα μιγμα φουλ στο rubsen ( το 4 εποχες προφανως θα ειναι )  που δεν θα σου λεγα να το ξαναπαρεις . Στο ποστ 39 σου δωσα συνδεσμο που εξηγει το γιατι . Θα ηθελα και αυριο κουτσουλιες και να του δινες κανενα χορταρακι να φαει πρωτα (οχι αγγουρι ) και αν γινεται βιντεο . Επισης εικονα του μιγματος της vitacraft

----------


## andromaxi

Αυτο ειναι της vitakraft .τα υγρα δεν ειναι κιτρινα απο κοντα .η αδερφη μου ανεβασε τη φωτεινοτητα της εικονας και φαινονται κιτρινα .θα ξαναβαλω αυριο φωτο .εχει το νεκταρ της μανιτομοα που ειναι κιτρινο και το τρωει .μπισκοτο η αλλο χρωματιστο δεν εχω .μονο κιτρινο .θα βαλω ξανα αυριο αλλα θα πω στην αδερφη μου να μην τις τροποποιησει για να βγουν τα χρωματα οπως ειναι .ευχαριστω .

----------


## jk21

να βγαλεις για μια μερα καθε ιχνος μπισκοτου 


η τροφη που εβαλες δεν ξερω αν αρεσει στον φιλο μας , εμενα καθολου !!! φουλ στο rubsen

----------


## jk21

τελικα η κουτσουλια που μου στειλες με τα πραγματικα χρωματα , ειναι οκ και απο υγρα



αυτη ειναι και η εικονα απο το μικροσκοπιο της εξετασης απο τον τελευταιο γιατρο . το κοκκινο ειναι το μοναδικο κοκκιδιο που βλεπω

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγο ειδα το βιντεακι που εβγαλες αυτες τις ημερες με το φιλαρακι μας και μου στειλες στο mail  . Μια χαρα ειναι το πουλακι και κελαηδαει στο φουλ !!! δεν ξερω αναιμικα καναρινια αν κελαηδανε αλλα αν οχι , τοτε αυτο δεν εχει σχεση με ανεμιες κλπ

----------


## andromaxi

Καλημερα.χαιρομαι που ειναι καλα επιτελους ...εχει ταλαιπωρηθει απιστευτα το πουλακι αυτο ....οποτε τελος τα συμπληρωματα....νερακι γλιστριδα και αλλαγη τροφης για να μην εχει μαυρους παχυντικους σπορους .....αυτο το τελευταιο δεν θα του αρεσει καθολου μα καθολου ....ευχαριστω πολυ    αααα την αυγοτροφη σας την τρωει ....επιτελους......ευχαριστωωω  ω

----------


## jk21

και στα αλλα μιγματα το κανναβουρι , η περιλλα και το νιζερ θα καλυψουν την αδυναμια του ισως στο μαυρο αλλα οχι μονο παχυντικο αλλα με διαφορους αλλους αντιδιατροφικους παραγοντες ρουπσεν

----------


## andromaxi

Αφηστε απο την ωρα που διαβασα τα ποστ σας για αυτο το σπορο εχω αγχωθει ....θα αλλαχθει η τροφη το συντομοτερο ....αλλαεπεσα και στις αργιες και ειναι ολα κλειστα ....απο βδομαδα ομως θα εχουμε τη νεα μας τροφη ....ψαχνοντας δεν βρηκα καμια σε μικρη συσκευασια χωρις τετοιο σπορο οποτε με βλεπω να περνω το εικοσακιλο .....θα το μοιραστω βεβαια με δυο μαθητες μου που εχουν καναρινακια και μαλιστα το ενα ειναι αδερφακι του δικου μου ....μεχρι τωρα εγω εβαζα την τροφη σε γυαλινο ταπερ ...τωρα ολη αυτη την.ποσοτητα πως θα την συντηρησω ????καμια ιδεα????και σε ποσο καιρο μετα το ανοιγμα πεταμε οσα δεν φαγανε και αγοραζουμε νεο.σακι????

----------


## andromaxi

Καλημερα.εχω ενα καναρινακι η ιστορια του οποιου ειναι στο θεμα με τιτλο αναιμια αλλα γιατι?????πριν δεκαπεντε μερες και ενω ηταν μια χαρα αλλαξα την μια τροφη του με μια νεα χωρις ρουπσεν και μετα απο λιγο αρχισε να σηκωνει το ενα του ποδι καποιες στιγμες .κανα δυο μερες μετα σηκωνε πιο συχνα το ποδι και αρχισε να φουσκωνει και να κοιταει ψηλα και να ανοιγοκλεινει για λιγο το στομα .ολα αυτα για καναλεπτο .μετα ερχεται η κουτσουλια που μολις την κανει ανακουφιζεται και ολα καλα .ουτε φουσκωνει ουτε τιποτα .ολες τις ωρες δηλαδη ειναι τελεια ...εκτος απο τεσσερις πεντε φορες την ημερα που σηκωνει το ποδι και υποφερει μεχρι να παει τουαλετα .η μια τροφη ειναι vadigram χωρις ρουπσεν κ χωρις μπισκοτο και η αλλη vitakraft χωρις μπισκοτο .το μονο που εχει αυτη ειναι κλαδακια πρασιναδα αποξηραμενη που τα τρωει .την δευτερη τροφη δεν την εδω αφαιρεσει ακομα(θα γινει κι αυτο) γιατι θελω να βεβαιωθω πρωτα οτι συνηθισε τη νεα τροφη του .ακολουθουν φωτο .ευχαριστω .

----------


## andromaxi

Α ξεχασα να γραψω οτι του εδωσα dufalac για τεσσερις μερες μηοως εχει απλα δυσκοιλιοτητα απο την αλλαγη τροφης αλλα δεν βελτιωθηκε η κατασταση καθολου .

----------


## jk21

Συγχωνευσα το θεμα , με το παλιοτερο 


Βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα 

Μια τις κουτσουλιες του σε χαρτι κουζινας 

και μια την πατουσα (απο κατω ) του ποδιου που σηκωνει

----------


## andromaxi

https://imgur.com/a/8zBrI
https://imgur.com/a/F0I1b
https://imgur.com/a/s5bQi
https://imgur.com/a/Qb0W5
https://imgur.com/a/TGSCC

----------


## andromaxi



----------


## andromaxi

Εβαλα και βιντεο .μολις γυρισα απο κτηνιατρο (οχι πτηνιατρο) που πηγα κουτσουλιες .υπαρχουν ιχνη αιματος στη κουτσουλια .τις ειδε και πολυ ωρα στο μικροσκοοιο δεν βρηκε ουτε κοκκιδια ουτε μυκητες αλλα ενα μοναδικο πραγμα το οποιο του μοιαζει με ταινια .ενα μονο ομως .αυτα μου ειπε και σας τα μεταφερω .δεν ασχολειται με πτηνα αλλα με εξυπηρετει κανοντας εξεταση κουτσουλιας στο μικροσκοπιο .επισης μου ειπε αυριο μπορουμε να στειλουμε δειγμα για καλλιεργεια σε εργαστηριο αλλα τα αποτελεσματα θα αργησουν αρκετα .εγω θα στειλω αλλα ως τοτε θα ηθελα και τη βοηθεια σας και οτι βγει θα σας ενημερωσω ξανα .

----------


## andromaxi

Δεν σηκωνει ενα συγκεκριμενο ποδι ...αλλοτε το ενα αλλοτε το αλλο ...δειχνει να ποναει και κλεινει τα ματια οταν το κανει ....τα ποδια ειναι καθαρα τα κοιταξα .φωτο δεν εβγαλα γιατι τις ειχα ηδη βγαλει το πρωι πριν γραψετε να βγαλω και ποδι

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο ειναι θολες και απο κοιλια , οσο δειχνει το βιντεο (αυτο ειναι οκ ) δεν εχει πρησμενα εντερα , εχει ομως αρκετο λιπος και αυτο ισως το κανει να εχει δυσπνοια , ισως επισης εχει θεμα το συκωτι εσωτερικα και το καλυπτει το λιπος 

η κουτσουλια μακροσκοπικα δεν ειναι διαρροια και τα υγρα δεν δειχνουν να χρωματιζονται απο τυχον αιμοραγια αλλα το μικροσκοπιο βλεπει πραγματα που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να δουμε 

Ταινια δηλαδη ειδος σκουληκιου και μαλιστα σε καναρινι με φουλ λιπος , μου φαινεται δυσκολο να υπαρχει .Θα ετρωγε στο φουλ και θα ειχε καρινα παρολα αυτα  . Επισης ομως λεω οτι ο γιατρος (αν ειναι ειλικρινης ) βλεπει πραγματα σε μικροσκοπιο που εμεις δεν βλεπουμε 

το ποδι δεν το ειδα , δεν εχω γνωμη αλλα αν σηκωνει και τα δυο , χλωμο να εχει θεμα και στα δυο και μαλλον κατι το ενοχλει εσωτερικα  . Να του βαζεις το πολυ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου τροφη την ημερα να τρωει και αν μπορεις να βλεπαμε το μιγμα που δινεις τωρα

----------


## amatina

Αναιμία  αυτή μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ως αποτέλεσμα της απώλειας αίματος ή της αιμορραγίας από τραύμα ή τα παράσιτα,  αυξανόμενη καταστροφή κόκκινων κυττάρων αίματος, ή της μειωμένης παραγωγής κόκκινων κυττάρων αίματος. Η αναιμία μπορεί επίσης να είναι το αποτέλεσμα της χρόνιας πάθησης όπως τα χλαμύδια,  aspergillosis, η φυματίωση ή  ασθένεια στο συκώτι. 
Πως την κατάλαβε την αναιμία έκανε εξέταση αιματοκρίτη?

----------


## andromaxi

Οι κουτσουλιες εχουν πολυ υγρο διαφανο αρχικα ...οταν περασει η ωρα γινεται κιτρινοπρασινο ομως .μμθα βαλω κι αλλη φωτο τωρα να το δειτε ....το μιγμα ειναι vadigran breeder plus και το δευτερο vitakraft που εχω βαλει σε φωτο σε προηγουμενο ποστ .ο γιατρος ειναι σιγουρα ειλικρινης γιατι ειναι φιλος δεν παιρνει χρηματα και με εξυπηρετησε ακομα και κυριακη προκειμενου να βοηθηθει το πουλακι δεν εχω αμφιβολια γι αυτο . Εξεταση αιματος δεν εχει γινει ποτε απο κανεναν ουτε καν απο πεντε πτηνιατρους που πηγα ..α.ιμα εχει ανιχνευτει κατα καιρους ομως πολλες φορες στο μικροσκοπιο και το υποψιαζομαι οταν οι κουτσουλιες γινονται κατμαυρες σαν πισσα και πηγαινω δειγμα. ....

----------


## andromaxi

Αυτο που παρατηρησα το πρωι ειναι οτι κατω απο το αριστερο μερος του θωρακα του πουλιου κατω απο το λιπος ενιωσα κατι σκληρο και συμπαγες οχι στρογγυλο .....ακινητο σαν μια οριζοντια γραμμη .....τι ειναι εκει ???το συκωτη???τα εντερα???το στομαχι???στην αλλη πλευρα δεν υπηρχε αντιστοιχο φουσκωματακι ....κατα τα αλλα η κοιλια του ειναι μαλακι και τιποτα αλλο δεννδειχνει ουτε πρησμενο ουτε εξογκωμενο ....

----------


## andromaxi

https://imgur.com/a/zRLH4
https://imgur.com/a/ZndVJ
https://imgur.com/a/M2IA3

----------


## andromaxi

Η τελευταια φωτο ειναι το μιγμα της vitakraft που ειχαμε πει να το αλλαξω αλλα ακομα προσπαθω να τον συνηθισω να τρωει την vadigran breeder plus γιατι εινςι αρνητικος .οποτε προς το παρον τα εχει και τα δυο  διαθεσιμα .

----------


## jk21

οσο το πουλακι εχεις στη διαθεση του rubsen  και τρωει κυριως αυτο ,που δεν υπαρχει στο αλλο μιγμα  , μην απορεις γιατι μαλλον εχει πρηστει το συκωτι (αν βγαλεις καθαρη φωτο αυριο στο σημειο που λες θα σου πω σιγουρα )

----------


## andromaxi

Οποτε αφαιρω την μια υροφη και ας μην την θελει ακομα την αλλη ....φανταζομαι θα πεινασει και θα την δεχτει ....να βαλω και milk thistle στο νερο???τι αλλο να κανω ???θα ξαναβγαλω φωτο αυριο αλλα απο το κινητο αλλου για να ειναι πιο συγχρονο και να ειναι καθαρη η φωτο μου .

----------


## jk21

οτι και να ναι , το milkthistle καλο θα του κανει 

Περιμενω καθαρες φωτο  

Σχετικα με το γιατρο δεν αμφιβαλλω (ειδικα οταν μου λες οτι εκανε δωρεαν εξεταση και ειναι γνωστο σου ) για τα ιχνη αιματος και πολλες μπορει να ειναι οι αιτιες (αναφερθηκε και το αλλο μελος σχετικα )  . Ταινια να υπαρχει σε βαθμο που να βγαινει και στην κουτσουλια  και το πουλι να εχει φουλ λιπος ,  μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι υπαρχει .Σκουληκια σε καναρινια , ειναι σπανιο να υπαρξουν (πρεπει να φανε κατι που αποτελει ξενιστη τους ) ομως ακομα και να υπαρχει στην περιπτωση μας , αν ειναι τοσο ανεπτυγμενος ο πληθυσμος τους ωστε να αποβαλλονται και στις κουτσουλιες , το λογικο θα ηταν να ειχαμε ενα καρινιασμενο πουλι και οχι με φουλ λιπος

----------


## andromaxi

Σιγουρα δεν με κοροιδευει ...απλα το λεει και ο ιδιος οτι δεν ειναι ειδικος στα πουλια οποτε οτι λεει το λεει με επιφυλαξη ....εκτος απο το αιμα που ειναι σιγουρο ...για την ταινια το ειπε κι αυτος οτι δεν ειναι σιγουρος αλλα του μοιαζει πολυ .....για το αιμα ομως ειναι καθετος οτι υπαρχει ....μου εχει κανει χιλιες εξετασεις σε κουτσουλιες και δεν παιρνει χρηματα με τιποτα επειδη δεν ειναι ειδικος οποτε μιλαει με επιφυλαξη και δεν θελει να πληρωθει για κατι που δεν νιωθει σιγουρος .......αρα δεν τον αμφισβητω ως προς τις προθεσεις του .....αλλα χρειαζομαι και τη βιηθεια καποιου εμπειρου στα πτηνα οπως ολοι εσεις εδω στο σιτε. Γι αυτο και προσπαθω με την βοηθεια και απο τις δυο πλευρες συνδυαστηκα να κανω καλα αυτο το πουλακι το καημενο που εχει ταλαιπωρηθει απιστευτα ...μα απιστευτα πολυ ....

----------


## jk21

Θεωρω ομως κρισιμο , το πουλι οποιο μιγμα και να τρωει , να μην εχει ανεξελεγκτη ποσοτητα . Να βαζεις οσο σου ειπα και αν την τελειωνει απο νωρις , να του εχεις καθε μερα διαθεσιμα χορταρικα , με ιδανικο αυτη την εποχη τη γλυστριδα να υπαρχει διαθεσιμη στις λαικες  . Στο λεω γιατι καποιοι λενε τους κανουν διαιτα και οταν τα βλεπουν να εχουν φαει το μιγμα  , τα λυπουνται και τους δινουν ελευθερα και το λιπος και η επιβαρυνση του συκωτιου δεν σταματα ποτε ...

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα (αν εχει αποθηκευσει την εικονα που ειδε στο μικροσκοπιο ) να μας μετεφερες την εικονα της πιθανης ταινιας να την δουμε εδω ;

----------


## andromaxi

Το χρωμα στα υγρα της κουτσουλις επομενως και το φουσκωματακι που επιασα εγω συνηγορουν υπερ του προβληματος στο συκωτι????και αν δεν ειχε λιπος θα το βλεπαμε στην κοιλια αλλα τωρα καλυπτεται απο το κτρινο ???αρα με βαση αυτο ξεκιναμε και στην πορεια βλεπουμε ......προς το παρον δεν δινω φαρμακο κανενα ....κανω τις αλλαγες βαζω καλυτερη φωτο και περιμενω συμβουλες σας !!!ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## andromaxi

Θα τον ρωτησω αυριο το γιατρο και αν την εχει και βεβαια θα την βαλω .ναι γλυστριδα δινω πλεον ...εσεις μου ειπατε ...εδωσα και κεφιρ υγρο μια μερα ......του φανηκε παραξενο αλλα το επινε τελικα .....καταλαβα διαιτα ο κυριος ....καλα ποτ το διευκρινισατε γιατι και εγω θα εδινα κι αλλα σπορια αν εβλεπα οτι τα εφαγε !!!!!

----------


## andromaxi

Το κεφιρ το βιολογικο που βρηκα ειναι αναψυκτικο ...αφρωδες ποτο το αναγραφει ......ελπιζω να μην πηρα λαθος και του το εδωσα κιολας !!!!!ειναι αυτο που εχετε βαλει και εσεις φωτο σε ποστ απο σουπερ μαρκετ .

----------


## jk21

ναι μαλλον καταλαβα ποιο λες . Να του το δινεις αραιωμενο (αλλα με εμφιαλωμενο νερο οχι βρυσης γιατι σκοτωνει το χλωριο τους γαλακτοβακιλλους ) 


βαζε 5 μερη νερου 1 κεφιρ και αρκει αν του δινεις ποτε ποτε .Μετα απο ασθενεια , πιο πυκνο 

Ας δουμε ομως πρωτα εδω τι συμβαινει ...

----------


## andromaxi

5ml στα 100 εβαλα για μια μερα .ειχα διαβασει δυο φορες τη βδιμαδα λετε και αυτο ειχα σκοπο να κανω ....τωρα σταματαω προς το παρον......εμφιαλωμενο πινει παντα ο πασας !!!!!οπως ολοι ....εδω που μενουμε .

----------


## andromaxi

Καλησπερα  χθες το πρωι πηγαμε με το καναρινακι σε πτηνιατρο .....τον εξετασε ειπε οτι υπαρχει ερεθισμος στο συκωτι αλλα οχι εντονο προβλημα ευτυχως ....μου ειπε να βαζω αγκαθι μαριας και αλλοτε αλοη τζελ στο νερο για αποτοξινωση και αναπλαση ...εχει καρινα πανω και λιπος κατω αρα θελει νεα διατροφη ....προσωρινα ομως ειπε να βγαλω τη νεα τροφη και να αφησω την παλια και ας εχει ρουπσεν .να δω αν θα βελτιωθει και να ξαναμιλησουμε ......οταν συνελθει θα αλλαχθει η τροφη αλλα προς το παρον καλυτερα ειναι να δοθει αυτη που εχει συνηθισει καθως αλλωστε με την αλλαγη της τροφης παρουσιαστηκαν τα νεα προβληματα ....δεν φταιει η τροφη αλλα αφου εγινε ετσι καλυτερα να παμε σταδιακα ....πρωτα να βελτιωθει το προβλημα και μετα να αλλαχθει ολη η διατροφη ....απο δευτερα μεσημερι λοιπον εβγαλα τη vadigran και οντως ηταν λιγο καλυτερα .σημερα ειναι πολυ καλυτερη η κατασταση ...δεν σηκωνει ποδι και τα υγρα δεν ειναι εντονα φοσφοριζε στις κουτσουλιες ...ειναι πιο ξεθωριασμενα ...εχει δυο ποτιστρες μια αγκαθι μια αλοη και τις τιμα και τις δυο και βλεπουμε .....ελπιζω να συνεχξστει η βελτιωση ........τι να πω ....

----------


## jk21

η νεα τροφη μπορει να φταιει μονο αν ηταν χυμα και μολυσμενη 

η παλια τροφη φταιει για τη συσσωρευση λιπους , ενω αν το ρουπσεν που εχει μεσα της ειναι αρχεγονο και οχι μεταλλαγμενο , τοτε εχει υψηλο ερουκικο οξυ το οποιο πειραζει το συκωτι .Αν ειναι το μεταλλαγμενο απο Καναδα δεν εχει ερουκικο αλλα .... ειναι μεταλλαγμενο και δεν ξερω τι αλλες επιπτωσεις μπορει να εχει ο καθε μεταλλαγμενος στα πουλια 

για τα υπολοιπα συμφωνω με το γιατρο

----------


## andromaxi

Και ο γιατρος ειπε να αλλαχθει η τροφη αλλα οχι τωρα που δεν νιωθει καλα το πουλακι για να μην επιφερει κι αλλη αναστατωση και μπερδευτουν τα συμοτωματα .......μολις σταθεροποιηθει θα αλλαχθει .....μεχρι τοτε βημα βημα ......η νεα τροφη ηταν κλειστη ....οχι χυμα ...ποτε χυμα ......δεν ξερω ομως πως συντηρουνται ολες αυτες ...αν ειναι σε χωρους με υγρασια ...ειτε πολυ ζεστη το καλοκαιρι με καυσωνα ....αυτα μου ειπε ο γιατρος μπορει να επηρεασουν την τροφη ....γι αυτο προτεινε να αποσυρθει προσωρινα .....

----------


## andromaxi

Μετα θα μπει σε διαιτα ο μικρος ...με τροφη χωρις ρουπσεν και πολλα φρεσκα χορταρικα ....ας συνελθει πρωτα τουλαχιστον και μετα σιγα σιγα θα τα κανω ολα ..........τωρα μου ειπε ουτε αυγο ουτε χορταρικα μονο σπορια για να παρακολουθω τις κουτσουλιες  μην χειροτερεψουν

----------


## jk21

δοκιμαζεις και ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα 

θεωρω ομως (οταν βλεπω ενα τετραπαχο πουλακι με ενοχλημενο συκωτι ) οτι ασχετα αν και η καινουργια , οχι λογω συστασης αλλα ισως καταστασης σπορων , ισως εχει σχεση με το προβλημα , εχει 100 % σχεση και η παλια , ειδικα αν μου λες οτι το πουλι δειχνει εξαρτημενο απο αυτι (προφανως απο το ρουπσεν που διαφερει με την καινουργια ) 


Κατι μου λεει οτι τον συνδεσμο που σου ειχα βαλει καποια στιγμη  *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*δεν τον ανοιξες ποτε ....

----------


## andromaxi

Τον ανοιξα γι αυτο αγορασα σακι εικοσι κιλων για ενα μονο καναρινι!!!!!

----------


## andromaxi

43 ευρω και δωρεαν τα μεταφορικα !!!!!!

----------


## andromaxi

Καλημρεα .το σακι με την τροφη επεστραφη τελικα .οταν το ανοιξα αρχικα πηρα ενα κιλο τροφη και την εβαλα σε γυαλινο ταπερ .οταν σταματησα να δινω απο αυτην και εδινα παλι μονο την παλια για δεκαπεντε μερες δεν ειχα ανοιξει το ταπερ γιατι δεν εφαζα φαι απο εκει .μετα απο δεκαπεντε μερες λοιπον και ενω το καναρινι παει πολυ καλα ανοιγω για να ξαναβαλω και να προσπαθησω να αφαιρεσω την παλια με το ρουπσεν .τι να δω????σπορια κρεμοντουσταν απο το πανω μερος του ταπερ με κλωστες  ασπρες προς τα κατω ......και παντου κατι σαν σκονι πανω στα αλλα σπορια .....το σακι ειχε προνυμφες μεσα και το πετ σοπ το πηρε πισω ...τα χρηματα δεν τα δινει μετρητα αλλα να αγορασω αλλα πραγματα ετσι παρηγγειλα μια μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα για να κινειται πιο πολυ και να καψει το λιπος του ο χοντρουλης .αλλο.σακι δεν αγοραζω ειναι πολυ μπερδεμα ...και δεν μπορω και να το μεταφερω μονη .....πηρα λοιπον μανιτομπα που ειναι η μονη συσκευασμενη ενος κιλου χωρις ρουπσεν .οποτε θα ξαναρχισω την αλλαγη τροφης και ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα .μολις ερθει το κλουβι και πλυθει οταν πιασω το καναρινι θα βγαλω και βιντεο κοιλια παλι και θα το βαλω .επισις του δινω milk thistle και αλλοτε σκορδονερο ...και τα λατρευει και τα δυο .

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Χωρις ρουψεν υπαρχει κ η manitoba T3 platino που βγαινει και σε 5κιλο σακι...μετα το ανοιγμα την αποθηκευω σε γυαλινα βαζα στο ψυγειο...την χρησιμοποιω εδω και κανα χρονο και εχει full αποδοχη απ το καναρινι.

----------


## andromaxi

Καλημερα χρειαζομαι αμεσα μεγαλη βοηθεια .το καναρινι ηταν μια χαρα τον τελευταιο καιρο με αλοη και νερο .ξαφνικα χθες το μεσημερι σταματησε να τρωει και να πινει και αρχισε να κοιτα το κενο .ακινητος .φουσκωμενος .εγω γυρισα εσπαυσμενα απο δουλεια στις εξι .ειχε φουσκωσει και φαινοταν για αλλη μια φορα οπως και περσι με κοκκιδια να εχει φοβερη δυσκοιλιοτητα .καθετε οριζοντια στο κλαδι τεντωνει τον πισινουλι και σηκωνει την ουρα .κλεινει ματια ποναει .του εβαλα δυο.σταγονες καστορελαιο και εκανα μασαζ στην αμαρα  τοτε εκανε μια μαυρη πηχτη χωρις υγρα κουτσουλια .αρχισε να ειναι πιο κινητικος .δεν εφαγε αλλα ξεφιυσκωσε και εκανε βολτες .του εκανα διαλυμα με dufalac και χορηγησα στο στομα σε συριγγα .εκανε δυο πρασινες νερουλες με πολυ υγρο ουρικο κουτσουλιες .εδειξε να περνανε οι πονοι και πηγε για.υπνο .τωρα ειναι πολυ στην ιδια κατασταση.τεντωμενος πισινος δεν τρωει ειναι φουσκωμενος .θα βαλω και βιντεο .γρηγιρα παρακαλω καποια δοσολογια απο το στομα .εχω cusumix gentamikina baytril baycoxκαι ισως και αλλα που δεν θυμαμαι τωρα .ευχαριστω

----------


## andromaxi

ΕΧω και flagyl καψουλες

----------


## andromaxi

https://imgur.com/a/y5cQx
https://imgur.com/a/iK12e
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFqr...ature=youtu.be

----------


## andromaxi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_lLiUvckTY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzMjyqwr4WQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICoc0RLHZSg

----------


## andromaxi

Εδωσα μια σταγονα aviomicine στο στομα γιατι περναει η ωρα και ανησυχω και εδωσα ξανα και νερο με dufalac.δεν πινει ομως μου τιναζεται και τα φτυνει και γινεται χαμος .οτι καταφερα .φοβαμαι και μην τον πνιξω .ο αδενας πισω μου φαινεται μεγαλος σε σχεση με αλλες φορες ...αν μπορειτε πειτε μου μια γνωμη .η κοιλια ουτε μαυρα ουτε φουσκωμα ουτε πολυ λιπος οπως παλια .τι επαθε ξαφνικα???δεν αλλαξε κατι στην διατροφη του .ειναι τελειως νηστικος απο χθες στις δυο το μεσημερι .

----------


## jk21

Ανδομαχη  το πουλακι δειχνει να εχει προβλημα και ειτε καποιο μικροβιο ειναι ειτε κατι το δυσκολευει να κουτσουλησει ειτε κατι συμβαινει στον αδενα (για να λες οτι δειχνει πιο διογκωμενος ) 





η σταγονα aviomycine σε καλυπτει απο την μικρη εως μηδαμινη πιθανοτητα για κοκκιδια γιατι η μια ουσια ειναι κοκκιδιοστατικη .Θες να βαλεις και 0.2 ml στα 100 νερου στην ποτιστρα baycox ; βαλε αλλα δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται  . Ειτε σκετο ειτε με baycox καλυτερα να ειναι βρασμενο χαμομηλονερο αντι νεριυ  .Η κοιλια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με κοκκιδια και απορω πως τα διαπιστωσε ο γιατρος (εκτος αν κοιταξε κουτσουλια στο μικροσκοπιο ) 

η αβιομισιν κατα κυριο λογο ειναι αντιβιωση .Δωσε και το βραδυ μια σταγονα gentamicina στο στομα . Aναλογα πως θα ξυπνησει , θα σου πω αυριο για τη συνεχεια .Θα μπω νωρις το πρωι να μου γραψεις πως ειναι οταν ξυπνησει .Αν θες αντι gentamicina μπορεις και σταγονα (μονο μια ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο baytril ) 

Θελω να βγαλεις τον αδενα (ουροπηγιο ) φωτο  και να μας τον βαλεις να τον δουμε σημερα

----------


## andromaxi

Σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας αλλα το πουλακι πεθανε .η εξεταση κοθτσουλιας βγηκε και δεν υπηρχαν κοκκιδια .....μαλλον μικροβιο αλλα δεν προλαβα να κανω καλλιεργεια .πεθανε με στραβο κεφαλι δυσπνοια και βγαζοντας σαλια απο το στομα .....πεθανε στα χερια του γιατρου το μεσημερι .

----------


## jk21

Kριμα ... αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα νεκροψιας  , καλο ειναι να γινει


αυτο με τα σαλια , ισως δειχνει  πνευμονικο οιδημα;  δεν ξερω  ... για μενα μικροβιο ειναι η αιτια που μαλλον δημιουργησε πνευμονικο οιδημα

----------


## dikai

Kρίμα Ανδρομάχη.
Με βασανίζει και μένα τώρα ένα με παρόμοια αιφνίδια συμπτώματα.



> Σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας αλλα το πουλακι πεθανε .η εξεταση κοθτσουλιας βγηκε και δεν υπηρχαν κοκκιδια .....μαλλον μικροβιο αλλα δεν προλαβα να κανω καλλιεργεια .πεθανε με στραβο κεφαλι δυσπνοια και βγαζοντας σαλια απο το στομα .....πεθανε στα χερια του γιατρου το μεσημερι .

----------


## andromaxi

Λυπαμαι που το ακουω .....πως ειναι το πουλακι τωρα???εμενα μεχρι υριτη μεσημερι δυο ηταν αψογος ...κελαηδουσε ετρωγε επαιζε ......απο δυο και πεντε ξαφνικα ακινητος ψιλοχαμενος ....ουτε φαι ουτε νερο ......

----------


## andromaxi

Τι εγινε παλι????γιατι τοσα θυματα σε λιγες μερες????να σκεφτουμε λιγο συνδυαστηκα ...αν εχουν κατι κοινο ισως αυτη ειναι η αιτια μηπως γλυτωσουν τα υπολοιπα ...κριμα ....εγω ενα ειχα μονο και πεντε χρονια ηταν κολλητος μου και δεν προλαβα να κανω τιποτα αυτη τη φορα ....ειχε ξανααρρωστησει αλλα τα ειχαμε καταφερει τοτε ...τωρα ξαφνικα και γρηγορα

----------


## jk21

*Απώλεια μέσα στο φθινόπωρο  ( 23-10-17 )*


> Ανοιγω το παρον θεμα , οχι για συλληπητηρια αλλα μπαινοντας μπροστα να εμφανισω το προβλημα μου ως διαχειριστης ωστε να ακολουθησουν και τα μελη . Να μην κρυψουμε τι συμβαινει .Δεν χρειαζεται αν συζητησουμε αν οι ιδιοι δεν θελετε τι να δωσετε ή τι να κανετε ή σε ποιο γιατρο να πατε . Απλα να μην περασει αλλη μια περιοδος που κουκουλωνουμε αντι να παρουσιαζουμε τα προβληματα .Ισως ετσι κατι βγει . Αν ειναι δυνατον να δινονται παρομοια στοιχεια με αυτα που εβαλα και για το δικο μου ατυχο πουλακι



δες και το ποστ 26 στο ιδιο θεμα (να μη γεμιζω παραθεσεις , γιατι τα ιδια εχω πει και κει και σε αλλα θεματα κατα καιρους 

Το αν κατι τετοιο εγινε στην πορεια (που το ζητας και συ τωρα ) μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις κοιτωντας το συνολο των θεματων των ασθενειων  ... προφανως ελαχιστα αρρωστησανε ... οποτε ολα μια χαρα ... ή οχι ;  .... 

Προφανως και δεν ειναι τυχαια η εμφανιση αυξημενων συμπτωματων αυτες τις ημερες και σαφως δεν ειναι τα θεματα που βλεπουμε δημοσια εδω , αυτα που με κανουν να πιστευω κατι τετοιο  .Προφανως επισης δεν μπορει να ειναι η μικρη επιδεινωση του καιρου ( σε πουλια που πολλες φορες μαλιστα ειναι και σε εσωτερικο χωρο ) η βασικη αιτια . Ισως να δημιουργει συνθηκες εμφανισης καποιου προβληματος; Ισως .Αλλα η επιδεινωση δεν ειναι η αιτια . Ουτε μπορει να βρεθει με καποιες σκεψεις του ενος ή του αλλου μεμονωμενα

----------


## andromaxi

Το εχω διαβασει το ποστ σας απο τοτε που το βαλατε.....τα διαβαζω ολα για τις ασθενειες καθε βραδυ .....και λυπαμαι......αν προσπαθουσαμε εστω οσοι θελουμε να δωσουμε καποια στοιχεια βασικα οπως .....ζουσε αποκλειστικα σε εσωτερικο χωρο ....καμια επαφη με αλλα ζωα .......αυγοτροφη χειροποιητη ....τροφη απο σεπτεμβρη manitoba........δεν εκτεθηκε σε ρευματα ....δει ειχε καταναλωσει τις τελευταιες μερες καποιο φρουτο η λαχανικι ....καθαριοτητα σχολαστικη .....πλυσιμο και με μυλοξιδο παντα .ισως βρουμε μια κοινη αιτια .....ισως οχι ...μακαρι ...

----------


## andromaxi

Δεν εχω αλλα πουλακια .......αρρωστησε ξααφνικα τριτη μεσημερι .πρωτα εκοψε φαι και νερο και αρχισε να καθεται στην ιδια θεση ακουνητος κοιτωντας ευθεια το κενο .......δεν εκανε κουτσουλια ουτε μια για τεσσερις ωρες .....επεστρεψα απο τη δουλεια του εβαλα δυο σταγονες καστορελαιο στην αμαρα και εκανα μασαζ .αμεσως μετα εκανε μια μεγαλη μαυρη σκληρη χωρις ουρα κουτσουλια και εγινε πιο κινητικος .φαι και νερο τιποτα .του εδωσα τι βραδυ νερο με dufalac στο στομα και ηπιε λιγο .δεν ηθελε .λιγο μετα εκανε δυο τεραστιες πρασινοκιτρινες νερουλες κουτσουλιες αλλα εδειξε να ανακουφιζεται και κοιμηθηκε .θερμοτητα συνεχως πολυ .το πρωι ξυπνησε καναμε καθαριοτητα και νεο φαι μου μιλησε και μολις τελειωσα επιασε το κλαδι ακουνητος παλι .κοιτωντας ευθεια .ετσι του εδωσα παλι νερο και μια σταγονα aviomicine .δυο ωρες μετα εφαγε ελαχιστα και ηπιε τρεις φορε ς νερο και παλι ακουνητος .φουσκωσε πολυ .λιγο μετα τιναξε το κεφαλι και πεταξε νερο απο το στομα .μετα ξεφουσκωσε γυρισε το κεφαλι στραβα και ψηλα εκλεισε τελειως τα ματια και ειχε απιστευτη δυσπνοια .πηγα σε γιατρο οχι για να το σωσω γιατι ηταν αργα αλλα για να μην βασανιζεται και πεθανε με μπλε ραμφος και φοβερη δυσπνοια μολις φτασαμε .αυτα ηταν ολα οσο πιο αναλυτικα μπορουσα.

----------


## jk21

εμετος  ...  

το μελανιασμα στο ραμφος δειχνει η τοξικωση ή ελλειψη οξυγονου στους πνευμονες ( μπορει απο πνευμονικο οιδημα  ή αλλη πνευμονικη διαταραχη πχ λοιμωξη )

----------

